# O2 Altima Question



## GElite (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello everyone, I woke up this morning and got ready for work, jumped in my car, turned the key and thats when my day turned bad. The engine turnes over and tries to fire but nothing. Yesterday I put new spark plugs in it and changed the oil and it was purring like a kitten. I also put some fuel injector clearner in the tank. Im thinking that maby the injector cleaner may have gummed up the fuel filter so now im turning to the pro's to point me in the right direction. My car is an 02 Altima 2.5 and its sitting on 113,000 miles. Now all I have to do is find the fuel filter. If anyone has had a similar problem and can offer some help I sure could use it. Thanks everyone.
P.S. I love this site soo far!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I would check the spark plug install too.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

check all the plugs again. there was an issue with the earlier 3rd gens with crank position sensor, but im thinking you would have shown signs of that with all those miles.


----------



## GElite (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. It ended up being the spark plugs. Auto Zone gave me the wrong plugs. I wanted to go with Bosch Platinums but they did'nt have them so I settled with Split Fire SF522D's and these can not be the correct plugs cause there about a half inch shorter than the stock plugs. When I pulled them out they were covered in fuel, all except for the number 3 cylinder, it was covered in carbon. It looks like nasty black soot, I guess that was the one that was trying too fire. I turned the engine over with the plugs out to blow out the unburned fuel and there was a bunch. After I put the old plugs back in it fired right up. I knew it musta been simple cause it was running great when I parked it but when I put the new plugs in the engine was still warm. I had the crank position sensor problem fixed as soon as the recall came out but there are two of the four o2 sensors out but they have been out for about 60,000 miles now so I knew that was,nt it. I figured the fuel injector cleaner gummed up the filter but I dont see a filter anywhere so I dis-connected the quick connect behind the throttle body and turned over the engine and the was plenty of fuel running out, there was definatley not a lack of fuel pressure. There are a few other things concerning me that maby you guys can help with, for the past few months I have noticed that the heater quits blowing hot air when the car is idleing or at low RPMs. I thought maby the heater hose was collapsed but I dont see any deformaty in the hoses. I also noticed that the radiator is always about a quart to a half gallon low every time I check it. I have not noticed any overheating or water leaking. The car has also started burning oil, I guess its burning oil cause its for sure not leaking it. I have not noticed any blue smoke or any burning oil smell, I did notice that this morning the car smoked for about the first 30 seconds of runing. I think that maby the fuel injectors are spraying a stream of fuel on the cylinder wall in one or maby even all cylinders. The car has not had any major loss of power, at least not for a car with 113,000 miles. I cant figure out where im loosing oil and water. Any suggestions?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

the fuel injector cleaner could be pushing out carbon build up which could make it smoke a bit.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

thats a lot of miles on an 02


----------



## GElite (Mar 9, 2005)

Your right it is alot of miles for an 02. I got it when they first came out, had to have it! I havent had any problems untill now. I went to start it this morning and the same thing happened, it flooded 3 cylinders only this time it flooded 1, 2, 3, and 4 was covered in carbon. I have not replaced the plugs since I returned the new ones and put back in the old ones, im gonna order new plugs today, the correct one's! The only thing I can think is that the injectors are spraying a stream instead of adomizing the fuel and causing it to flood when cold. When its hot the spray would hit the hot cylinder wall and vaporize and thus combustion takes place. It is a bit wierd that to fix the problem all I have to do is remove the plugs, dry them off, and blow out the combustion chambers, put in the plugs and it fires right up. Its definatly got me stumped. How hard is it to re-place the injectors, looks like the throttle body will have to come out to get to them, any one here ever done it?


----------

